
Leaked ICE Guide; an Unprecedented View of Asset Forfeiture Tactics - eth0up
https://theintercept.com/2017/10/13/ice-hsi-asset-forfeiture-handbook/
======
anigbrowl
This article appears to be lacking any link to the source document. Am I
suffering from semantic blindness? An introductory article is great but
without access to the primary source it's not delivering much real benefit to
the readers.

In the meantime, here's the 2016 version of the DoJ's manual on the subject,
which is probably highly similar.

[https://www.justice.gov/criminal-
afmls/file/839521/download](https://www.justice.gov/criminal-
afmls/file/839521/download)

------
downrightmike
Please define ICE, HSI. You left that out. Also John Oliver did a good segment
on this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kEpZWGgJks](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kEpZWGgJks)

